# Zoom HD8CD multitrack recorder



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone own one or tried one? 
thoughts?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i would love one of these for songwriting...it has everything...drums...guitar effects...amp sims...

the best vid i could find to show some features is this one for the 16 track version...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11j-0FpTHD0&feature=related


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting the vid, I have been waiting for part 2 to that.
I think the only real concern of mine with this unit is the hard drive. I hear they can fail on some recorders, and have a start up and shut down process.
For the cost though, and the specs, an extremely versatile unit.

Online reviews seem positive on Zoom.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

This sounds like a great piece of kit and is exactly what I have been looking for. Thanks for posting!


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I own the HD8. The start up and shut down process is pretty straight forward. Be sure to save everything before shutting down. You can sync it with your computer to save your files in case you are worried about the hard drive. It also comes with Cubase, but I'm sure it's compatible with other software as well.

The amp sims are sweet and it has a bunch of mastering effects that I'm still getting the hang of that are pretty cool.

Alot of presets for rythm but you can slice and dice if thats your thing.


Cheers
OSBM


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, sounds like a great unit.


----------

